

I'm Everyone, a live, anonymous image/video site (potentially NSFW). - nailer
http://imeveryone.com

======
TamDenholm
Really interesting, as long as you can stop it from becoming 4chan. :P

~~~
nailer
Thanks man.

The thing I'm hoping is that it 4chan continues to be the best place to trade
porn. They do it better, ImEveryone is more about the actual communication,
hence the semi-persistent identities, threading, etc.

I can run ImEveryone in black and white with little difference.

In the gap between the post and the submission hitting the front page there's
some degree of filtering - you could get around it if you wanted to, but why
not just send to 4chan?

~~~
ZeroMinx
There was quite a pornographic picture top of the page when I visited, a
couple of minutes ago (there's a new top picture now).

You probably need some sort of warning for that..

------
hugh3
Looks good. I'm impressed by the design, and interested to see whether "high
class" design (the oldey-worldey 1920s sort of feeling you have going on here)
will encourage "high class" content. It feels somehow wrong to post a lolcat
with all those fancy curlicues around.

Just a quick comment: I don't think the "each person in a thread has their own
animal" feature is working correctly -- I posted a comment in a thread and got
the same animal as an existing comment. In fact it looks like all comments at
the same level wind up with the same animal.

~~~
nailer
Thanks man, you've hit the nail on the head.

Working on the animals fix now.

------
edkennedy
I would suggest a way to see how many comments have been made on each photo.
Fantastic blog, I'm enjoying all the content so far. Also when an image is
clicked it would be great to see the full size. For example there is a long
image file that has been shrunk down so all the text is unreadable.

~~~
nailer
Ack, will do in next revision.

Edit: done - comment count and full size images now running.

~~~
edkennedy
I'm not seeing comment count on the live page, it's working on the top page
however. Full size image by link is working now however.

~~~
edkennedy
Also the comment count does not count replies, only fresh comments.

~~~
nailer
Good point, I'll fix both these shortly.

------
lancer383
I really like this - very simple (although I am guessing there is a lot of
complexity behind the scenes to make it so simple).

One idea — what about making people authenticate with Facebook Connect to
post? This would help with concerns about bad content being uploaded, as well
as give a little bit of info about the author, and down the road you could
subscribe to posts by a particular author?

~~~
nailer
I've thought about this, and haven't made up my mind yet. I want people to say
what's on their mind and part of that means that the post can't be easily tied
back to their identity. Facebook connect seems the antithesis of that, but I
guess at some point people have to trust the site they're posting on.

~~~
lancer383
Definitely see what you're saying.

Two things:

One is that it would lose the "I'm everyone" feel, as now there are identities
of the authors.

Second part would be that just because you would use Facebook Connect to
authenticate wouldn't mean that you would have to use their personal info on
their post - they could choose between using their own info and using an alias
that gives no tie back to who they are. Would just have to work on messaging
so that people aren't scared away by the Facebook Connect logo.

~~~
nailer
Oh yeah, I get that: FB just to prove you're a real person and tag you to
something other than an IP and cookie. Still anonymous.

True: re how to focus that - I'm all ears.

------
prabodh
Please add NSFW to the title ..

~~~
nailer
Done.

Something got past the adult filter - it's now gone. Sorry about that.

~~~
hardik
How have you implemented the 'adult filter'?

~~~
nailer
A good question, but I'm not sure I want to give out details on the specifics
right now - sorry.

I may be discussing the site at PyCon, at which point I'll happily let you
know what works and what fails.

------
devinj
Why is it that this post is not dead, but the author's description comment is?

~~~
nailer
Edit: I see, the comment itself was [dead]. Not sure what happened there. Dead
comment deleted and replicated below.

~~~
nailer
I launched this late last night, a few things that make it unique:

\- You can actually have a conversation with someone - each person submitting
gets a unique animal for the thread. All replies from the same animal are from
the same person.

\- It's realtime, you can happily sit there and watch idly if you wish.

\- There's a ranking algoritm that's based on interaction rather than vites.

There's still a few bugs to work out: post errors are at the top of the page
Stack Overflow style but the first users all seem to hate this location - I'll
move it back to the comment box. Also replies will get images very soon, but
this isn't yet implemented yet.

I'm trying to chase the PostSecret demographic, but expect the odd birth of
anonymous mirth in their too. The audience is anyone who is interested in the
lives of others, or who has the basic human need to have a witness to their
lives. Tech stack is Python, Tornado, MongoDB, my own ORM.

~~~
edkennedy
Hmm, I'm noticing duplicates of the animals even when they are from different
posters. (The savings thread for example)

~~~
nailer
Thanks for the heads up, I'll check this out and fix.

------
PostOnce
I've always wanted to do things like this, but the potential illegal uploads
freak me out. Even if I wouldn't end up liable for anything in the end, I'm
sure it could still cause me a big headache.

------
MortenK
I tried uploading an image without entering any text. I then got a message
"Cat got your tounge?". I then tried uploading same image, this time with
text. Then I got "You triggered the spamfilter". I can't see the submission,
so I'm guessing it didn't get created. You might want to add the typical red
asterisk or something to both input fields, to signify they are mandatory.

In any case, really cool concept, congrats!

------
joshwa
Giving it about 3 weeks until it's overrun by spammers.

~~~
nailer
We use a couple of peer-based spam filtering services, generally they tend to
be quite agressive. They've been successful in testing so far with the odd
false positive.

------
MrJagil
Do you know Simon Collison? I was just wondering as both your sites have the
same unique theme going:

<http://colly.com/>

Anyway, great site, though I find it rather cluttered with all the oversized
text and images. Scale it all down a bit, and it will be much easier to get an
overview of what is going on. Good luck!

~~~
nailer
The vintage animal pictures are from iStockphoto, but yes, I asked Colly where
he got his animal pictures - he directed me to iStockphoto.

------
bobds
Tried posting a couple times, it didn't work.

~~~
nailer
If you didn't have an image or embed, or your post set of a filter, check the
very top of the page.

Errors in posts are at the top of the page, an idea I borrowed from Stack
Overflow.

In testing, though, people don't like this, so I'll move the error messages
next revision.

~~~
bobds
I did have an image and only a few words unlikely to set off a filter. It
could be a problem on my side, maybe the AJAX request timed out or something
similar. I didn't see any errors at the top.

~~~
nailer
It could be a length limit - the site will post 'cat got you're tongue' on top
of the page. A lot of people have commented it wasn't prominent enough so it
wouldn't be your fault if you did miss it.

I've moved the errors to the form area now.

Retry if you'd like, and if it doesn't work I'd be support happy if you email
me the post - I'll check it goes through next time.

------
necolas
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1939945> \- oh well. I like what you've
done and will be interested to see how the content evolves as more people
start using it

------
Ocho-Bits
I've read that you used Python and other technologies, care to go on a little
detail?

------
daimyoyo
Every time I try to post a comment I get a 500 error. I like the concept but
the site seems a bit buggy right now. Also, I tried to post my comment from an
iPhone 4 running iOS 4.2.1 if that info would help.

------
harisenbon
The style, idea and execution of this site is brilliant in its simplicity.

Very well done.

Now let's just hope it doesn't get covered with porn. :/

(or at least branch off the porn section ;)

------
huhtenberg
The page keep scrolling up to the top with every automatic refresh (once a
minute?). Not very nice if one is browsing/reading/watching-video below the
fold.

------
elai
Classier 1 board 4chan, without any pagination. Other chans have the semi
persistent identities too, and other features that 4chan lacks.

------
cagenut
this is really cool, of course bad apples will make it a neverending challenge
but I like the concept of a truly live group blog.

just a note, chrome appears to be hanging on ping.chartbeat.com and somtimes
GA. uploads are hit or miss.

~~~
mdaniel
I've had nothing but success since I edited /etc/hosts and mapped GA hosts to
127.0.0.1. I loathe that lag which was introduced just so someone can save
themselves the trouble of analyzing logs.

~~~
cagenut
there is a massive difference between the data you can get from logs and what
you get from GA

------
clofresh
Looks like posting a youtube embed in the comments breaks things

~~~
nailer
Yeah, if people try to poste the actual embed code than the URL it's ugly.
I'll fix that and come up with a suitable error.

------
doki_pen
I get a 500

~~~
nailer
Was restarting to handle the flood of traffic - retry.

A better 'sorry' page for these times is on my todo list. In fact I'd love
some way for nginx to realize a proxy is down and redirect to a sorry page
automatically.

~~~
sad_hacker
500: Internal Server Error

